# What's the best box-pressed cigar I can get my hands on right now?



## BDronicus (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes please. 

Had a Padron 1926, 1964, Rocky Patel Decade & 15th Anniv, Oliva Masterblends 3 (and an AB Prensado - which was terrible) and a Mi Amor. Box-pressed cigars are awesome. I want more. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

For me, right now is the padron 1926 maddie number 9


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

La Herencia Cubana CORE. Try it...you might like it!
Oliva Serie V Melanio :wink:

I am also a big fan of box pressed cigars. I love every thing about them!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

try a jameson santos de miami..... wont be the best but its a great sub $7 box press cigar.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Murcielagos are a good value...


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Box Pressed Torpedo. Fantastic smoke.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

padron: 1926 maddy #2/6? whatever is the 'torp/belicoso" the #9 is great as well mentioned above. 1964 exclusivo maddy, 1926 80th maddy, family reserve 45th maddy, and family reserve 85th maddy- yes I love padron. I had a boxpressed viaje zen recently that was very good. some of the epernays (escape my mind now) are boxpressed and great. Viaje c4, fuente anejo #77 is half boxpressed and great. The tatuaje cojonu 2012 is boxpressed, I love the sumatra but consensus in the forums is that the habano is the favorite. Olva serie V melanio is also another great boxpressed stick. there are so many more that are just on the tip of my tongue. Hope this helps a little


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Padron 80th is the best high-end box pressed stick I've had.

Ashton VSG is a great box-pressed in the mid-range.

The 601 Blue is an incredible box-pressed maduro on the bargain end of things.

I've heard fantastic things about the Melanio, but haven't yet smoked one!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Enjoying a Nica Libre now.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva. Got to try one of these yesterday, and they are an awesome smoke. The mi amor is one of my favorites, and I thought it would be almost impossible to improve on it, but I think they have. Definitely a must try.


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

I love the Padron 64 and the 601 Blue is one of my all-time favorites; price notwithstanding.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Padron 45th


----------



## BDronicus (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the great responses! 

I forgot I had the Ashton VSG - amazing!

Hope to try all of these!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

The new TAA is awesome too


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I won't consider it the best box pressed you can get available, but Maria Mancini is a very good cigar.

It ages extremely well. It is a Nestor Plascencia stick (most of his stuff ages well anyway lol). I have been smoking it for years. It is as consistent a cigar as you'll ever come across. It is VERY inexpensive too. 

In terms of its flavor profile, it mirrors (but not exactly) a Torano 59 Exodus after 1 to 2 years of rest.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

scottw said:


> For me, right now is the padron 1926 maddie number 9


This also gets my vote. The family reserves might be a touch better, but I'm just as happy smoking these without spending the extra cash.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

Padron reserve, 44


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Flor De Las Antillas from My Fathers..... freakin awesome. The San Lotano Oval from AJ Fernandez is really good, I also 2nd the Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 mad. And last but definitely not least.... Berger & Argenti Quad Maduro, it packs a nice punch and also looks cool as hell.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

if you want full strength LFD box press are good. eat a hearty meal before smoking though.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

carlos torano exodus 1959 50 years box press


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ good call.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

M e l a n i o

smoking great ROTT. Come in a nice presentation box and smoke amazingly right now.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

601 blue box pressed Maduro


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

HIM said:


> Flor De Las Antillas from My Fathers..... freakin awesome. The San Lotano Oval from AJ Fernandez is really good, I also 2nd the Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 mad. And last but definitely not least.... Berger & Argenti Quad Maduro, it packs a nice punch and also looks cool as hell.


Saw some of those in the walk-in at my local cig shop earlier this week and had never heard of them... Maybe I should have picked one up...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Cojonu 2012 Habano version is the balls. (pun intended!) Probably one of the best smokes I've had this year.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Dark Rose said:


> Saw some of those in the walk-in at my local cig shop earlier this week and had never heard of them... Maybe I should have picked one up...


Theyre all good. All 4 of those were recommended to me by the owner of my local B&M.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice to see multiple votes for 601 maduro, great smoke, great value. Smoked a cojonu 2012 maduro last night, incredible. Also love the sumatra and you can never go wrong with a Padron 1964 or 1926.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

I second the Flor De Las Antillas vote. I had this on a recommendation from my local B&M and thought it was one of the best I've smoked.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

ckay said:


> Padron 45th


</thread>

IMO - A distant second would be the new Oliva V Melanio.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Anejo Shark 77 on the high end. Oliva G or a 601 Blue on the low end...


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

J. Drew said:


> *La Herencia Cubana* CORE. Try it...you might like it!
> Oliva Serie V Melanio :wink:
> 
> I am also a big fan of box pressed cigars. I love every thing about them!


Bolded for emphasis....No one believes me when i tell them how good those are.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

my vote goes for the Tat Cojonu 12 broadleaf which im smoking now and loving! im sure the others are great too.
The la Herencia CORE was great as was the Nica Libre

Tatuaje HCS is a good one with the reserva coming out shortly
Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum & Maduro version
5 vegas Miami M5


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Illusione has a box pressed version of the Epernay line, and the Ultra line is also box pressed. Can't go wrong with Illusione IMO.


----------

